# Tempestade Tropical Jerry (Atlântico 2013 #AL10)



## Afgdr (30 Set 2013 às 23:48)

A Tempestade Tropical Jerry desloca-se para Leste com ventos máximos sustentados de 64/65 km/h. Deverá rodar para Oeste, deslocar-se para Noroeste seguindo depois para Nordeste.


----------



## Daniel253 (1 Out 2013 às 09:45)

> the structure of Jerry has evolved considerably during the last
> several hours. Earlier today the cloud pattern resembled a sheared
> tropical cyclone with deep convection mainly confined to the
> eastern portion of the circulation. Recently...banding features
> ...


----------



## vitoreis (1 Out 2013 às 11:48)

É cada vez mais provável a sua visita ao arquipélago dos Açores:


----------



## Afgdr (2 Out 2013 às 00:17)

A Tempestade Tropical Jerry está estacionária com ventos máximos sustentados de 72/73 km/h. Prevê-se que se desloque para Norte seguindo depois para Nordeste, chegando aos Açores e aproximando-se do Grupo Oriental.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2013 às 12:41)

O NHC continua a prever uma aproximação do JERRY aos Açores no próximo Domingo, principalmente ao Grupo Central. 

Neste momento o sistema encontra-se a 1925km dos Açores, estando quase estacionário. No entanto o  NHC prevê uma aceleração do movimento deste sistema para Nordeste, trazendo-o para perto das Ilhas Açorianas, possivelmente já sem características tropicais. Para já não representa perigo mas de qualquer forma esta é uma situação a acompanhar.






.



Para mais informações: NHC


----------



## Azor (2 Out 2013 às 13:30)

O NHC ontem previa o seu trajecto principalmente direccionado para as ilhas orientais, e hoje já prevê que o seu núcleo passe pelas ilhas centrais. Isto até lá ainda vai dar muita volta.

O GFS insiste desde ontem que o grosso da precipitação incida principalmente sobre a ilha de S. Miguel. Vamos acompanhando porque até lá muita coisa vai mudar.


----------



## AzoreanShark (2 Out 2013 às 19:53)

@Azor

Onde consultas estes dados do GFS? 

Parece que vai passar já sem ser tempestade tropicar, por cima de São Miguel.


----------



## Azor (2 Out 2013 às 20:49)

jpmcouto disse:


> @Azor
> 
> Onde consultas estes dados do GFS?
> 
> Parece que vai passar já sem ser tempestade tropicar, por cima de São Miguel.



Olha aqui nas previsões de acompanhamento 

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


Sim vai chegar já em Depressão Tropical, mas as coisas não estão ainda bem definidas.


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Out 2013 às 00:35)

Parece que vai ser mesmo desta que vamos ser visitados por um sistema tropical.
As últimas análises indiciam que poderá ser já como Depressão Tropical, todavia, ainda há muitas condicionantes em jogo.
A rota do mesmo também não é consensual e só mais perto de Domingo teremos mais certezas. O GFS aponta para o Grupo Central e o NHC o Grupo Oriental.
O que é certo é que, desta feita, farei uma visita a uma casa de ferragens e jogarei pelo seguro... A Nadine fez-me pensar assim.

Cumps,


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2013 às 10:18)

Deixo aqui as últimas previsões do IPMA publicadas à cerca de 3 minutos...



> Depressão Tropical Jerry: A Depressão Tropical Jerry encontrava-se às 09:00 UTC de hoje localizada a cerca de 1580 km WSW dos Açores deslocando-se para NE com uma velocidade de 15 km/h. Prevê-se que este sistema meteorológico ao deslocar-se para norte venha a perder intensidade, pelo que deverá afectar os Grupos Central e Oriental do arquipélago na madrugada/manhã de domingo com a classificação de Depressão Pós - Tropical. Assim, para domingo prevê-se um aumento da intensidade do vento (vento do quadrante sul com rajadas até 70 km/h ) e da agitação marítima (ondas de 4 a 5 metros do quadrante sul, passando a noroeste) bem como precipitação que por vezes poderá ser Forte. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA da Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt). Meteorologista: Carlos Ramalho



Tal como era de esperar a perder muita intensidade...


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2013 às 12:53)

Está a enfraquecer bastante, a própria circulação em superfície parece estar a desfazer-se, não sei se ainda chegará alguma coisa aos Açores.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/imagery/rgb_lalo-animated.gif

Aguardemos pelas próximas horas a ver com evolui.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2013 às 01:43)

Jerry é agora uma _*remnant low*_ - ciclone pós-tropical (_*post-tropical cyclone*_).


----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2013 às 01:53)

O Jerry está mais organizado do que há umas horas. Estou correto?


O Jerry encontrava-se assim às *21h45 UTC*.


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2013 às 02:02)

Tem sido possível assistir, durante as últimas horas, a um crescimento exponencial de actividade convectiva à volta do Jerry.
Sinceramente, não sei muito bem como interpretar isto.
Vamos a ver...







5 minutos depois:







Cumps,


----------



## Kamikaze (4 Out 2013 às 02:15)

E continua de forma danada... 







Cumps,


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2013 às 08:11)

Apesar da desclassificação, ainda vai mantendo umas trovoadas bastante fortes.












> JERRY LACKS SUFFICIENT ORGANIZED DEEP CONVECTION TO QUALIFY AS A
> TROPICAL CYCLONE...AND IS THEREFORE BEING DESIGNATED AS A REMNANT
> LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM.  THE INTENSITY ESTIMATE REMAINS AT 30 KT...
> ALTHOUGH THIS MAY BE GENEROUS.  THE LOW WILL CONTINUE TO TRAVERSE
> ...


----------

